
Show HN: Tim – AWS Cost Management for Busy Developers - cloudfalcon
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tim-4
======
jasonkimtech
Hey, we're Jason, LV and Todd. We're tired of Cost Explorer and overpaying on
the AWS bill. You know, "Bill Shock".

Beyond the "agency" issue all cloud providers obviously bring, there are still
some major problems with cloud billing that are largely unsolved by the
market. Here are some that I think are more important than ever and that we
want to solve: \- There is a gap in billing information (waiting days makes a
difference when you're deploying constantly) \- It takes too much dev time to
dissect a cost report and get key info \- Available cost alerting is mostly
threshold-based and super noisy (you also have to set it up) \- I can't see
how decisions I make impact cloud costs \- The big cloud management platforms
are complex to set up / good for enterprises, suck for startups \- It takes a
long time to go from insight to action

We launched Tim today to address this: [1]
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tim-4](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tim-4)
It's simple (yet effective, and you can go deeper) AWS cost management
developers really like using. We have many cloud-native companies of decent
scale using it and we want to solve the aforementioned problems.

What do you think is most painful with AWS billing? If it matters enough,
we'll build it.

Oh, and happy re:Invent!

